# TTS 08 Magnetic Ride/Sport Suspension button



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Literally, what does this button do? Is it just what it says on the tin eg. Suspension only? Or does it affect other things also?

I am 99% sure this will have been covered before but all the topics I seem to get is about the newer model with the sport button options.

Any light thrown would be appreciated !


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Stiffens the suspension and lowers it a bit as well as opening the exhaust valve to both left and right tailpipes.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Search and you will find. 
It changes suspension characteristics. The dynamic suspension system is always engaged, but in sports mode it firms up considerably.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

^ this - plus opens the flap in the LH tail pipe, plus changes the throttle map so that less movement of the pedal is required for the same revs increase.
It does not lower the suspension.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

brittan said:


> ^ this - plus opens the flap in the LH tail pipe, plus changes the throttle map so that less movement of the pedal is required for the same revs increase.
> It does not lower the suspension.


I always thought the mag ride stiffened the suspension and lowered it slightly too, I'm sure it said that in the brochure lol

Oh I also forgot to mention it gives the car a bunny hop effect with accelerator pedal. Lol


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

08 cars won't have the sport button, it's just mag ride. It will simply firm up the suspension when pressed.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

On the V6 it stiffens the suspension only


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I correct myself, cars with magride are 10mm lower than ones without it, the button does not lower it, it's just 10mm lower all the time


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TootRS said:


> 08 cars won't have the sport button, it's just mag ride. It will simply firm up the suspension when pressed.


Ah - well done for reading the question . . . . 

As above mag ride is "ON" all the time - the Sport button simply changes its dynamic responses.

There's a good description in the KB - viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332505


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

brittan said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > 08 cars won't have the sport button, it's just mag ride. It will simply firm up the suspension when pressed.
> ...


Topic can be closed now


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

I am still non-the-wiser based upon the variation of answers, some say its just firming the suspensions, others say it acts like a sport button.

I am completely unsure, it does seem to be more responsive when using the button, but I do think thats just a placebo effect.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Multijfj said:


> I am still non-the-wiser based upon the variation of answers, some say its just firming the suspensions, others say it acts like a sport button.
> 
> I am completely unsure, it does seem to be more responsive when using the button, but I do think thats just a placebo effect.


The 100% correct answer is, pressing the button places the always active magnetic ride suspension into sport mode, the ride will firm up and that is all.

Brian's link above to the KB gives some light bedtime reading


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep the primary function is as described above by Toot, depending on model it can also have other features like exhaust flap function.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I found it a big pile of bollocks in my old TTS, made next to no difference.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

The correct answer depends on who spec'd what when they bought the car.

With the TTS, as standard, you have mag ride - this button when pressed will say "sport suspension mode on" and it will ever so slightly firm up the dampers and nothing more!

IF - somebody decided to pay a little bit more to have a "sport" button (woooo) then you have the added function on top of stiffened dampers as described above. (Flap on exhaust, improved throttle response).

I believe (not 100%) that the picture on the button differs and standard is a pic of a damper, sport mode has an S.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

RobHardy said:


> I found it a big pile of bollocks in my old TTS, made next to no difference.


I agree, for some reason didn't make much difference in my old tts but can certainly feel the difference in my current car.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

richieshore said:


> The correct answer depends on who spec'd what when they bought the car.
> 
> With the TTS, as standard, you have mag ride - this button when pressed will say "sport suspension mode on" and it will ever so slightly firm up the dampers and nothing more!
> 
> ...


Nail hathuth been hittus on the headuss! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I believe (not 100%) that the picture on the button differs and standard is a pic of a damper, sport mode has an S.


That's absolutely correct.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

richieshore said:


> The correct answer depends on who spec'd what when they bought the car.
> 
> With the TTS, as standard, you have mag ride - this button when pressed will say "sport suspension mode on" and it will ever so slightly firm up the dampers and nothing more!
> 
> ...


You are just confusing the OP again. He has an 08 plate car, sport button was not an option back then and therefore the switch will only operate the mag ride.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TootRS said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > The correct answer depends on who spec'd what when they bought the car.
> ...


It's not that confusing, if it wasn't an option then whomever bought the car originally definitely didn't spec it.  :lol:


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Great ! Suspension only, that makes sense to me.

I dont know about the couple of people who are saying it makes little or no difference to their suspension, but I can instantly tell a difference to the ride as soon as I hit it - on any surface, infact more so than any other suspension/sport button I have seen in any other car.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Multijfj said:


> Great ! Suspension only, that makes sense to me.
> 
> I dont know about the couple of people who are saying it makes little or no difference to their suspension, but I can instantly tell a difference to the ride as soon as I hit it - on any surface, infact more so than any other suspension/sport button I have seen in any other car.


Agreed. I had magride on the TTS and on the firm setting it was unmistakably much firmer- far too firm for most road surfaces in fact.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

igotone said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> > Great ! Suspension only, that makes sense to me.
> ...


You've obviously never experienced the last gen Astra VXR...I kid you not I went for a 400 mile trip in one 18 months ago and it took a week for the pain in my back to go..........


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

igotone said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> > Great ! Suspension only, that makes sense to me.
> ...


Interesting.

Mine lives in "sport" mode and it's still too bouncy for me. I wonder if it can wear out over time or if it's just a perspective thing?


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

cheechy said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Multijfj said:
> ...


You mean the very latest one ? I had an 09 plate VXR and the sport button on that did absolutely nothing lol the suspension was absolutely identical with it on or off ! It made a difference to throttle response though.

Bad times about your back lol oh dear, but definitely the TTS has one of the hardest suspensions (standard) I have seen.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'd say the TTS suspension (magride) in my current roadster is more forgiving than the standard suspension on my previous non TTS roadster. It seems to adapt to everything in encounters.

I have tried the sports setting and while a lot firmer wasn't too bad - unless you came across some rumble strips :lol:


----------

